# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Gezocht mensen met oedeem

## cillacore

ik zoek voor mijn studies mensen die last hebben van oedeem beter bekend als vocht ophoping ik zou er graag wat over praten wat vragen stellen en er wat over bijleren 

kan er iemand me helpen?
alvast bedankt  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

hoi Cillacore wat voor studies volg je dan,
om meer van dit probleem te weten komen, want je spreekt namelijk in meervoud?

----------


## cillacore

> hoi Cillacore wat voor studies volg je dan,
> om meer van dit probleem te weten komen, want je spreekt namelijk in meervoud?


ik volg schoonheidsverzorging maar hierbij leren we uitgebreid over de anatomie van het lichaam en de aandoeningen. voor mijn GIP proef werk ik rond het onderwerp 'oedeem'. ik wil bij deze opdracht niet alleen het theoretisch aan bod laten komen maar ook het deel wat mensen met deze aandoening ervaren, wat ze eraan doen, hoe ze er met omgaan...  :Smile:

----------

